# Vitre iPad Air brisée



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Septembre 2015)

Ça devait arriver: mon fils de 3 ans a fait dégringoler dans les escaliers mon iPad Air 128Go... Quelqu'un connaît le coût de la réparation en Apple Store? Je me déplacerai samedi (aucun rendez vous dispo sur internet). Sinon je le ferai partir via transporteur en chattant avec un conseillé Apple...

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Septembre 2015)

Désolé pour le post inutile... 301 euros confirmé par Apple via le chat.. Je passerai voir en Apple Store samedi...


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2015)

T'aurais dû filmer, le publier sur YouTube et le faire passer pour un crash test à même de faire des millions de vues et de te rembourser la réparation...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Septembre 2015)

iPad en réparation... Mon banquier pleure...


----------



## Vanton (12 Septembre 2015)

Oh ça n'est que 301 euros... [emoji57]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Septembre 2015)

J'ai pris la decision de ne pas passer par Apple pour un iPad en fin de vie... Je prend le risque de la réparation "boutique" facture 79 euros... Si ça marche Ca le fera patienter un peu, si galère, je commanderai l'iPad pro en 128 Go (Ca sera plus facile à argumenter a ma femme...).
Je suis d'accord Ca n'est que 300 euros, mais tant qu'à faire je préfère les mettre dans un iPad pro... Mon fils récupérera certainement mon iPad Air réparé (j'ai hésité à lui prendre ces 300 euros de son livret A, mais bon c'est ma faute après tout, on ne laisse pas un enfant de trois ans jouer avec un iPad dans les escaliers...).


----------

